# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Γλάρος [Glaros, Beryl, Lorna, Thessalia]

## vinman

Μία φωτογραφία του Γλάρου.
Αξίζει να παρατηρήσουμε τον πάρα πολύ κόσμο που έχει!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16565
(κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια)

----------


## plori

Χωρις Λόγια!!!!!!!

----------


## avenger

Συγχαρητήρια vinman για τη φωτογραφία του "Γλάρου"!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία, με τη θάλασσα να ξεπερνάει το ύψος των φιλιστρινιών στην ίσαλο. Τι θέα θα είχε από εκεί .....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Μία φωτογραφία του Γλάρου.
> Αξίζει να παρατηρήσουμε τον πάρα πολύ κόσμο που έχει!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16565
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια)


Υποθέτω ότι ο Γλάρος, έτσι όπως είναι φορτωμένος, θα πήγαινε έως Αργοσαρωνικό.  Μη μου πείτε ότι έκανε πιο μακρινό ταξίδι!:x

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Glaros: Part 1

Glaros_ was built by Scotts shipyard in Greenock in 1904. She was  completed in October 1904 for Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss. She was a great looking yacht and her name was _Beryl_. She was renamed _Lorna_ in 1913 (not 1911 as mentioned in Miramar).

She had 427 tons, length of 51.4 m, width of 7.7 m and her service speed was 13 knots.

In _Two Centuries of Shipbuilding by the Scotts at Greenock_, we find a detailed presentation of the ship's character.



> Beryl.jpg


From the same source, two wonderful pictures of her dining and drawing rooms that did not survive the 1947 conversion to a passenger ship.
Beryl:Glaros Dining Room.jpgBeryl:Glaros Drawing Room.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Στο εξαιρετικό *νήμα* «Πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο», ο Roi έχει δημοσιεύσει θεσπέσιες *φωτογραφίες* του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ από τη συλλογή του κ. Φουστάνου.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Glaros: Part 2_


> _Glaros_ was built by Scotts shipyard in Greenock in 1904. She was completed in October 1904 for Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss. She was a great looking yacht and her name was _Beryl_. She was renamed _Lorna_ in 1913 (not 1911 as previously mentioned).


_Beryl_ was designed and built by Scott's of Greenock for Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss in 1904. *"Beryl* was a magnificent screw schooner which boasted a promenade deck of 92 feet amongst her appointments. Registered at 427 tons gross (207 1/2 net and 484 Thames), she measured 168 1/2 feet in length with a 25 foot beam and was engined by her builders."

*Beryl* was not the only yacht built at Scotts in those days... Here is a complete list of Scotts yachts in those days. They included *Greta* of 1898 that became later the _Potamianos_ _Elvira_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224) and the 565 ton _Tuscarora_ (see photograph below), another great yacht, that instead of being converted into a passenger ship when she was transferred to Greek hands in 1946, she was converted to a cargo ship, _Anatoli_, and then in 1952 to _Evgenia_. She is, however, a great example of the similarity of Scots yachts...

Beryl table.jpg

Tuscarora.jpg

The only _Beryl_ painting we could find is by the Neapolitan painter *Luca Papaluca* (1890-1934) who specialized in maritime life. It depicts _Beryl_ at the gulf of Naples.

Beryl2.jpg

In 1913, Lord Inverclyde sold _Beryl_ to Lord Hollenden in 1913, who renamed her *Lorna*. She was hired for wartime service in September 1914 and spent the War in the Auxiliary Patrol. Released by the Admiralty in December 1919, she was then sold to Sir Walter Preston, M.P. (parliament member http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_...(UK_politician)), who was able to loan her to the Government again in September 1939 when World War II began. Mounting a single 12 pdr gun, she served initially as an Armed Boarding Vessel but went unrecorded after May 1941.

After World War II, Lorna was decommissioned and bought by _Kavounides_, who converted her to a passenger ship and named her *Thessalia* in 1947. In 1960 she became *Glaros*. 

A wonderful oil painting by Constantinos Zografos from the Greek Museum of History of Shipping and the Coast Guard is shown below.

Glaros.jpg

Well, it seems to me that the good painter copied the photo!
Glaros1.jpgGlaros2.jpg

_Glaros_ suffered a collision at Piraeus on December 14, 1966 and was scrapped in Perama in 1968

Along with *Kyknos* and _Pindos_, one of my favorite Greek ships!

----------


## Ellinis

> The only _Beryl_ painting we could find is by the Neapolitan painter *Luca Papaluca* (1890-1934) who specialized in maritime life. It depicts _Beryl_ at the gulf of Naples.
> 
> Beryl2.jpg


Νίκο, όπως θα πρόσεξες το πλοίο στον πίνακα δεν μοιάζει με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ. πχ δεν έχει τη χαρακτηριστική πλώρη clipper που είχε το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.
Ίσως να ήταν το BERYL του 1913, κάτι που επίσης είναι ενδιαφέρων μιας και πέρασε και αυτό απο την ακτοπλοϊα τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια ως ΙΤΕΑ. Βέβαια στο miramar έχει και ένα σωρό άλλα BERYL, όπως αυτό του 1906.




> *Glaros* suffered a collision at Piraeus on December 14, 1966 and was scrapped in Perama in 1968


O ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ήταν από καιρό παροπλισμένος στα Αμπελάκια όταν το χτύπησε ένα άλλο παροπλισμένο προκαλώντας διαροή. Το κουφάρι του ανελκύστηκε το 1968 για να διαλυθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, όπως θα πρόσεξες το πλοίο στον πίνακα δεν μοιάζει με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ. πχ δεν έχει τη χαρακτηριστική πλώρη clipper που είχε το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.


As I said in my private message to you, my research lasted quite a few days (and two hours yesterday). The fact that _Glaros_ had a clipper prow does not worry me too much,a s there were major changes of *Beryl* over the years




> Ίσως να ήταν το BERYL του 1913, κάτι που επίσης είναι ενδιαφέρων μιας και πέρασε και αυτό απο την ακτοπλοϊα τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια ως ΙΤΕΑ.


This was taken in consideration in my research, but it turned out not to be relevant




> Βέβαια στο miramar έχει και ένα σωρό άλλα BERYL, όπως αυτό του 1906.


In all cases above, important information is available in Lord Invernclyde's  life and writings, part of which I read. For me, the final decision in favor of this particular picture/painting came from a 2005 sale of the Papaluca painting at Christie's, where the _Beryl_ in question is identified as the Lord Invernclyde _Beryl_! See http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...D=4607610&sid=




> O ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ήταν από καιρό παροπλισμένος στα Αμπελάκια όταν το χτύπησε ένα άλλο παροπλισμένο προκαλώντας διαροή. Το κουφάρι του ανελκύστηκε το 1968 για να διαλυθεί.


I did not know this... Thanks.

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ήταν ένα πολύ ξεχωριστό καράβι. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ακόμη και σήμερα για την ιστορία του, και απο ανθρώπους που δεν είναι καραβολάτρες.

Πριν 1-2 χρόνια, με είχε προσεγγίσει μια δημοσιογράφος που ήθελε να γράψει ένα άρθρο για το καράβι και έψαχνε πληροφορίες. Της είχα δώσει αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν περίμενα οτι θα πραγματοποιηθεί αλλά τελικά έπεσα έξω.
Το άρθρο μπορεί να το διαβάσετε *εδώ* (η συμμετοχή μου ήταν στα ιστορικά στοιχεία - ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να γράψω τόσο "λογοτεχνικά"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Και για το οτι έχω κάνει λάθος στην ημερομηνία ναυπήγησης θα αυτομαστιγωθώ στο Σύνταγμα! :-P

Στο άρθρο θα δείτε οτι ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ έχει αποτελέσει και το θέμα του ομόνυμου ποιήματος της Ευτυχία Γερ. Μάστορα.

Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ έχει μια ξεχωριστή λοιπόν θέση στο "πάνθεον" των ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is an exceptional article about _Glaros_. I am glad you added it! Nikos

Arh, do you have any "schedules" of _Glaros_ to post?

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο θα ψάξω για δρομολόγια, στο μεταξύ ας θυμηθούμε και τη απίστευτη φώτο που είχε ανεβάσει παλιότερα ο esperos. Το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ φαντάζει απίστευτα μικρό και παρακμιακό δίπλα στο ολοκαίνουργιο ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ. Και πως να μη μοιάζει έχοντας πατήσει ήδη τα 60... 
Πάντως η μετασκευή εκμοντερνισμού του αφαίρεσε την αρχοντιά του.




> Ακτή Ξαβερίου περίπου 1966. Το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με σινιάλα ΕΟΤ το μετέπειτα ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, μαζί με ένα από τα δύο αδέλφια του, ενώ δεξιά το ΠΟΡΟΣ του Αργοσαρωνικού.
> 
> APHRODITE.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ φαντάζει απίστευτα μικρό και παρακμιακό δίπλα στο ολοκαίνουργιο ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ. Και πως να μη μοιάζει έχοντας πατήσει ήδη τα 60... Πάντως η μετασκευή εκμοντερνισμού του αφαίρεσε την αρχοντιά του.


What a sad picture....

By the way, I have discovered lots of pictures and items about Beryl No II of Lord Ivernclyde and Beryl No III which I could produce as they show a cut much closer to Glaros...  But I am afraid they will be worthless for most people here.  Your call

----------


## Haddock

Νικόλα, το μεράκι μας για τα πλοία και την ιστορία τους μοιραζόμαστε εδώ. Μη το συζητάς, αν μπορείς, βάλε τις φωτογραφίες. Μην ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν, έστω και λίγοι, θαυμαστές των παλιών σκαριών.  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Ελληνίς, αγνοούσα την ύπαρξη της φωτογραφίας του esperos. Σπάνιας ομορφιάς και ιστορικό κειμήλιο. thx

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_The Mystery of the Early-Days Glaros (or Beryl)_

Well... The story has played the last 24 hours when _Ellinis_ and I started summarizing the history of *Glaros*. We started with the usual Miramar summary 


> _ Glaros_ was built by Scotts shipyard in Greenock in 1904. She was completed in October 1904 for _Lord Inverclyde_. She was a great looking yacht and her name was _Beryl_. She was renamed _Lorna_ in 1911.
> She had 427 tons, length of 51.4 m, width of 7.7 m and her service speed was 13 knots. In _Two Centuries of Shipbuilding by the Scotts at Greenock_, we find a detailed presentation of the ship's character.


In *Parts 1 and 2*, I went on to present her story including a nice oil painting of Luca Papaluca (1890-1936). But this painting (left side) does not match the later cut of _Glaros_ (see previous page) or the cuts of other clipper-type yachts produced by Scott's in the same period. See for example the *Tuscarora* (right) that was built a few years earlier and had a similar appearance to _Glaros._..
Beryl2.jpgTuscarora.jpg
But the left picture was verified by Christie's where this painting was sold in 2005 http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...D=4607610&sid=



> Lot Notes
> Designed and built by Scott's of Greenock for Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss in 1904, _Beryl_ was a magnificent screw schooner which boasted a promenade deck of 92 feet amongst her appointments. Registered at 427 tons gross (207½ net and 484 Thames), she measured 168½ feet in length with a 25 foot beam and was engined by her builders. Sold to Lord Hollenden in 1913, who renamed her _Lorna_, she was hired for wartime service in September 1914 and spent the War, armed with 1-12pdr. and 1-6pdr., in the Auxiliary Patrol. Released by the Admiralty in December 1919, she was then sold to Sir Walter Preston, M.P., who was able to loan her to the Government again in September 1939 when the Second World War began. Mounting a single 12pdr. gun, she served initially as an Armed Boarding Vessel but is unrecorded after May 1941, perhaps due to enemy action.


But, if not exactly the *Glaros* we know, could we at least verify how *Beryl* might have looked from another photo? It turns out that she had a sister, *Grianaig*, built to almost exactly the same specifications and mentioned very positively in the _Two Centuries of Shipbuilding by the Scotts at Greenock_. But no photo! In fact, there are photos (see http://www.jamd.com/search/?q=grianaig) but from inside the _Grianaig_, so we cannot judge the ship.

We would have probably forgotten the matter if it were not for two or three additional items that created doubts ... In the Greek article by *Glaros* http://nikiana.wordpress.com/2008/10...%CF%85-%CE%BA/
pointed out by _Ellinis_, *Glaros* is listed as having been built in 1913 as *Beryl* at Scott's in Greenock... Now that's funny! Miramar lists another *Beryl* belonging to Lord Inverclyde but she was named _Beryl_ in 1926! And she was only 342 tons, i.e., much smaller than *Glaros.*




> *Single Ship Report for "5165635"* IDNo: 5165635 Year: 1913 Name: ADVENTURESS Launch Date: 12.10.12 Type: Yacht Date of completion: 2.13 Flag: GBR Keel: 
> 
> Tons: 342 Link: 1506 DWT: 
> Yard No: 626 Length overall: 
> Ship Design: 
> LPP: 41.2 Country of build: 
> Beam: 7.6 Builder: Hepple Material of build: 
> Location of yard: South Shields Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> ...


Was there another Beryl for the good Lord Invernclyde? Of course! And Miramar reports her... _The grand yacht of the Prince of Monaco_ that Lord Invernclyde bought in 1914! But that was huge, 1,368 tons! Not _Glaros_!




> *Single Ship Report for "1136662"*
> IDNo: 1136662 Year: 1898 Name: PRINCESS ALICE II Launch Date: 27.11.97 Type: Yacht Date of completion: 4.98 Flag: MCO Keel: 
> 
> Tons: 1368 Link: 1611 DWT: 
> Yard No: 631 Length overall: 
> Ship Design: 
> LPP: 76.5 Country of build: GBR Beam: 10.6 Builder: Laird Material of build: 
> Location of yard: Birkenhead Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> ...


.
So, the good Lord Invernclyde is the link here and he had numerous yachts (you see, _Beryl_ was his wife), So, which one is the *Glaros*?

But before proceeding, there were two more facts that made _Ellinis_ (especially him) and me doubt the oil painting. He wrote:




> Ίσως να ήταν το BERYL του 1913, κάτι που επίσης είναι ενδιαφέρων μιας και πέρασε και αυτό απο την ακτοπλοϊα τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια ως ΙΤΕΑ. Βέβαια στο Miramar έχει και ένα σωρό άλλα BERYL, όπως αυτό του 1906.


.

Now, the first one became _Itea_. The second http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=7475 was a very well known boat, _the yacht of Tsar/King Ferdinand of Bulgaria_, that I have no reason to believe became the *Glaros*, although she sure looked like the _Glaros_!

Finally, there is another Greek piece of information. In the (first) edition of the _Greek Encyclopedia Papyros Larousse_ and in the wonderfully done article on _Aktoploia_ there is mention of all the Greek ships _that year_ along with technical data. So, in Volume 2, page 290, *Glaros* is listed as having been built in 1913 (not 1904) and been 525 tons (not 427) and with speed of 12.5 knots. She is listed as a "reserve ship, _efedriko_".

So, that's a cause for further digging...

As I said before, the good Lord Invernclyde had numerous *Beryl* yachts, so, which one is the *Glaros*?

Well in the late 1890s he had *Capercailzie*. In http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...jectID=4906343 it is stated that 




> The steel screw schooner Capercailzie was designed and built by Barclay, Curle & Co. at Glasgow in 1892. Owned by Sir John Burns, Bart. [later the 1st Lord Inverclyde], of Castle Wemyss, Scotland, she was registered at 566 tons gross (308 net and 772 Thames), measured 229 feet in length with a 27 foot beam and was engined by her builders. Inherited by the 2nd Lord Inverclyde upon his father's death in 1900, he kept her until 1904 when she was sold to Mr. Davison Dalziel of Grosvenor Place, London. He retained her name and kept her until 1912 when she was sold to the Italian government who renamed her Archimede and employed her in a variety of roles as an armed patrol vessel. Captured by Austrian forces at Odessa in March 1918 but retaken by the Italians at Sevastopol that November, she was subsequently rearmed with 2-3in. guns and remained in service until scrapped in 1928.


.

_Capercailzie_ was a nice yacht as you can see from this painting of Antonio De Simone (1860-1900) and by her picture from Skelmorlie - Original - Walter Smart History - 1968, a 1968-published history of the villages of _Skelmorlie and Wemyss Bay, situated on Scotland's Firth,_ but she was not our *Glaros*. Besides, Lord Invernclyde sold it in 1904 to buy... you guessed it... his first *Beryl*, the one we think is our *Glaros*.

Capercailzie.jpgCapercailzie1.jpg

Now the only photo that might come close to the real thing is this photograph from _Skelmorlie - Original - Walter Smart History - 1968_
It presents a small ship on _Wemyss Bay,_ which of course was the seat and castle of the Lord Invernclyde!

Wemyss Bay Pier and Kelly House.jpg

*(To be continued)*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Glaros: Part 4

_ _The Mystery of the Early-Days Glaros (or Beryl)_

In late 1912, Lord Inverclyde needed a new yacht, so he proceeded to buy a very well known yacht, the *Emerald*!  Here is her story as given by an auction house in association with a 2008 auction of an oil painting of this yacht done by Antonio de Simone (Italian, fl.1860-1900). See also
http://www.invaluable.com/auction-lo...1-c-yag59kui9a




> Designed and built by Stephens on the Clyde in 1903, *Emerald* was owned by Sir Christopher [later Lord] Furness, a scion of one of northeast England's wealthiest industrial families. Registered at 694 tons gross (472 net & 797 Thames), she measured 212 feet in length with a 29 foot beam and sported a classic schooner rig with sails by Lapthorn & Ratsey. Constructed with two decks, the upper one of teak, and lit by electricity throughout, no expense was spared to fit her out and she was the epitome of luxury. Her excellent speed was the result of triple screws driven, most unusually at this early date, by three powerful Parsons' steam turbines; in every sense the acme of modernity, she was undoubtedly one of the finest yachts of her day.
> 
> Another of her claims to fame was that _she was the first turbine-powered vessel to cross the Atlantic_ when she was chartered by Jay Gould, the well-known American yachtsman, to use as his temporary home from which _to watch the 1903 America's Cup races_. After nine years' usage by Lord Furness, _she was offered for sale after his death in November 1912_ and purchased by Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss who renamed her *Beryl*. Sadly, her new owner enjoyed her for only about a year as _in December 1913, whilst lying at her mooring in the Gareloch, the yacht was boarded and set on fire by militant suffragettes and totally destroyed_; newspaper reports at the time valued the loss at £40,000.


So, the important parts here are that Lord Inverclyde bought the second Beryl *after November 1912* and that poor vessel was lost a year later (see below). I know that some think that the second *Beryl* may have been salvaged but we have no such indication. In fact our friend http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=3475 makes it clear that that was her end!
Fire in Beryl.jpg

The  second *Beryl* was a great yacht as the attached oil painting described above shows. But it is unlikely that she was the future *Glaros* despite the clipper style, etc. Her super structure was much different than _Glaros_
Emerald then Beryl II.jpg

So, where does this leave us? With three mystery photos:
1.  A photograph from http://www.scran.ac.uk/database/reco...searchdb=scran
 that presents "_Lord Inverclyde's_ yacht '_Emerald_' in Oban harbour during the Oban Regatta". When was that? _September 12, 1912_! So, it may have been the first _Beryl_ and not the (new) Emerald! And the prow really looks like our _Glaros_...  But then why was the good Lord with Emerald in September at the Oban Regatta if he bought her in November 1912? remember? 



> After nine years' usage by Lord Furness, she was offered for sale after his death *in November 1912* and purchased by Lord Inverclyde of Castle Wemyss who renamed her *Beryl*.


No clue

Sept 12 1912.jpg

2.  Two photographs from http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u...%20INVERCLYDE/ 
that present one of Lord Invernclyde's yachts. Further analysis of the Alexander Stephen records indicate that this may be the Emerald... Confusing.

Beryl 6.jpgBeryl5.jpg

So, I have no conclusion after all this research. I want to believe that tehe good Lord Inverclyde was attending the Oban regatta with his first *Beryl*  and that the black and white photo we have here is that of the *Beryl* that truly became like (and looks like) _Glaros_, but the items from Emerald contradict me...

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, εξαιρετική η παρουσίαση των θαλαμηγών του λόρδου Inverclyde. Απ’όσα έγραψες φαίνεται πως αυτός ο φουκαράς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  είχε τουλάχιστον πέντε θαλαμηγούς:
Τη Capercailzie από το 1900 ως το 1904Το 1ο Beryl από το 1904 ως το 1913 που όλα δείχνουν πως είναι το ΓΛΑΡΟΣΤο 2ο Beryl (ex-Emerald) που απέκτησε το 1913 και κάηκε την ίδια χρονιάTo 3ο Beryl (ex-Princess Alice II) από το 1914 ως το 1920Και υπάρχει και 4ο Beryl (ex-Eagle, Adventuress) που το Miramar δείχνει πως αποκτήθηκε από το λόρδο Inverclyde μεταθάνατον :shock: το 1923. Ίσως να είναι του διάδοχου του τίτλου; Αυτό το 4ο μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μεταπολεμικά ως ΙΤΕΑ.

Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει και άλλο Beryl (αργότερα του Βούλγαρου τσάρου) αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Και αυτό έγινε ακτοπλοϊκό αργότερα στη Γαλλία ως Enez Eussa (φωτο εδώ). 

Οι τρεις τελευταίες φωτο, στο Oban και εν πλω πιστεύω ότι είναι του 3ου Beryl (ex-Emerald). Οι ομοιότητες με τον πίνακα του Emerald είναι πασιφανείς, η διάταξη των φιλιστρινιών, μέχρι και το διπλωμένο ιστίο πάνω από την πλώρη είναι κοινό. Τώρα πως γίνεται να είναι αυτό όταν δεν είχε αγοραστεί από το λόρδο ακόμα; Ίσως η ημερομηνία αγοράς ή ημερομηνία της φωτο να μην είναι σωστή. 

Για μένα το ερωτηματικό που παραμένει είναι το ποιο είναι το πλοίο του πίνακα του Luca Papaluca. Ξέρω ότι το Christies το παρουσιάζει σαν το 1ο Beryl (το Γλάρος δηλαδή) αλλά εμένα δεν μου ταιριάζει. Σίγουρα δεν είναι το 2ο ή το 3ο που είχαν πλώρη clipper, μήπως τελικά ήταν το 4ο; ¶μα βρούμε κάποια φωτο του Adventuress/Eagle/Ιτέα κλπ ίσως βρεθεί η άκρη στο νήμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το 1ο Beryl από το 1904 ως το 1913 που όλα δείχνουν πως είναι το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ 
> Οι τρεις τελευταίες φωτο, στο Oban και εν πλω πιστεύω ότι είναι του 3ου Beryl (ex-Emerald). Οι ομοιότητες με τον πίνακα του Emerald είναι πασιφανείς, η διάταξη των φιλιστρινιών, μέχρι και το διπλωμένο ιστίο πάνω από την πλώρη είναι κοινό. Τώρα πως γίνεται να είναι αυτό όταν δεν είχε αγοραστεί από το λόρδο ακόμα; Ίσως η ημερομηνία αγοράς ή ημερομηνία της φωτο να μην είναι σωστή. 
> 
> Για μένα το ερωτηματικό που παραμένει είναι το ποιο είναι το πλοίο του πίνακα του Luca Papaluca. Ξέρω ότι το Christies το παρουσιάζει σαν το 1ο Beryl (το Γλάρος δηλαδή) αλλά εμένα δεν μου ταιριάζει. Σίγουρα δεν είναι το 2ο ή το 3ο που είχαν πλώρη clipper, μήπως τελικά ήταν το 4ο; ¶μα βρούμε κάποια φωτο του Adventuress/Eagle/Ιτέα κλπ ίσως βρεθεί η άκρη στο νήμα.



Μεγεθυνση της πρυμνης του Beryl απο τον πινακα του Papaluca
Beryl g.jpg

Ellinis: I thought it would be nice to find out what this Lord Inverclyde was doing... So, here is his biography from the 1909 Who's who of Scotland... http://gdl.cdlr.strath.ac.uk/eyrwho/eyrwho0903.htm The italics are mine!



> *LORD INVERCLYDE* SECOND son of the first Lord Inverclyde, and _grandson of Sir George Burns, Bart., the founder of the Cunard Line_, James, Lord Inverclyde, is of long and honourable Glasgow descent. One great-grandfather, Dr. Burns, was minister of the Barony Parish for sixty-nine years, from 1770, while another, Dr. Cleland, was a magistrate of the city, and in 1807 laid the foundation stone of St. George's Church. _His grand-uncle, James, and his grandfather, Sir George Burns, Bart., were founders not only of the well-known service of Irish steamers and of the West Highland service, but of the great Cunard Line._ And his father, Sir John Burns, Bart., had the public services of his house recognised with a peerage in 1897, and became the first Lord Inverclyde. His Lordship was born at Glasgow in 1864, and educated at Repton. _He is the principal Director of the shipping_ business of Messrs. G. & J. Burns, Limited, and takes a strong interest in everything connected with shipping. He was President of the Chamber of Shipping of the United Kingdom in 1899. _Since 1900 he has been Chairman of the Glasgow Shipowners' Association_, and is an Honorary Member of the Advisory Committee on New Lighthouse Works to the Board of Trade. He is a Director of the Cunard Steamship Co., Ltd., and of the Clydesdale Bank. Ltd. He is a member of the Glasgow Committee of Lloyds' Register, a representative of Glasgow on the London General Committee of Lloyds' Register, and a Director of the Clyde Steamship Owners' Association. He is an Associate of the Institute of Naval Architects and of the Scottish Institute of Engineers and Shipbuilders.
> He takes a part also in the religious and philanthropic life of the city, and is Chairman of the Glasgow City Mission.
> _In the realm of sport he is an enthusiastic yachtsman. He is Commodore of the Royal Clyde Yacht Club, Vice-Commodore of the Royal Northern Yacht Club and the Royal Highland Yacht Club, and also a member of the Royal Yacht Squadron._ He is President of the Scottish Hockey Association, and took a leading part in bringing the game into vogue in Scotland. He has also distinguished himself as a cricketer and lawn-tennis player, and, as President of the Lorne Curling Club, takes a rink to Carsbreck bonspiel every winter. _He owns the estate of Wemyss Bay, and has as his residence there Castle Wemyss._ In addition to the ground belonging to his own house of Hartfield at Cove, he leases the shooting on Rosneath moor above from the Duke of Argyll, and. enjoys abundance of sport there of all kinds. Lord Inverclyde is Lord Lieutenant of Dunbartonshire, and a Justice of the Peace for the Counties of Lanark, Renfrew, and the County of the City of Glasgow. He married a daughter of the late Mr. Nugent Dunbar of Machermore Castle, Newton Stewart, and has two daughters _and a son._


 

So, yes, theer was a successor Lord Inverclyde (see _Beryl_ No 4 and _Itea_)

----------


## Ellinis

Πρόσφατα βρήκα μια αναφορά στην αγορά του πλοίου, σύμφωνα με αυτή το υπό σημαία Παναμά ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ των Μαρή-Γουλανδρή πουλήθηκε τον Οκτώβρη του 1947 στον Καβουνίδη. 

Το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ πρέπει να έμεινε στους Μαρή & Γουλανδή λίγους μήνες, το πολύ ένα χρόνο και μετά πουλήθηκε στον Καβουνίδη . 
Τότε έφταναν αρκετά «λόρδικα» με σημαία Παναμά τα περισσότερα, και κάποια από αυτά μπήκαν μετά από 1-2 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα. Το τι έκανε το διάστημα 46-47 δεν το γνωρίζω.

Ο Μαρής ήταν ένας εφοπλιστής που είχε δραστηριοποιηθεί εκείνα τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ίδιος είχε για λίγο το ΜΑΡΗ (μετέπειτα ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ) και κάποιο ΑΜΑΡΥΝΘΙΑ. Για το Γουλανδρή δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις…

----------


## skaros

Θα ήθελα να δώσω ένα σύνδεσμο -είμαι ο διαχειριστής του ιστολογίου που αναφέρθηκε στον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο- από ένα βιντεάκι που υπάρχει στον ιστότοπο YouTube, όπου κάπου στη μέση του βίντεο,  ο "Γλάρος" έχει πιάσει το λιμάνι του Νυδριού Λευκάδας και έχει αράξει "αρόδο". Το βίντεο είναι από ένα παλιό ντοκιμαντέρ -το πιο παλιό ίσως ελληνικό ντοκιμαντέρ- που γυρίστηκε από τον Ροβήρο Μανθούλη το έτος 1958 στη Λευκάδα. Ίσως να ενδιαφέρει. Ο σύνδεσμος με το βίντεο στο YouTube είναι αυτός εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you and welcome aboard. Exceptional source of information. I agree that _Roveros Manthoulis_ was a great director. This one is a good but - in my opinion- not great documentary film. The narrator (who is he? Tassos Natsoulis?) is not that great.

For our nautilia.gr friends, *Glaros* appears in 4:29 to 5:10 and -unfortunately- she is the "modified' *Glaros* that some of us did not like as much, wiith an ugly superstructure.

However, such videos are very important to us and if you have more, we would love to see them...

This documentary film is important for another reason as well.. It shows to the younger compatriots how different life was 50 years ago... So many tourist places had little today with today's vacation spots!

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχο το βιντεάκι από το Νυδρί! Φαίνεται πως μετά τον εκμοντερνισμό δεν είχε πια τη ζωγραφιά του γλάρου στην πλώρη. Και το σχέδιο κάτω από το μπαστούνι φαίνεται πως είχε βαφτεί άσπρο να μη ξεχωρίζει...

----------


## Ellinis

> Arh, do you have any "schedules" of _Glaros_ to post?


Φαίνεται οτι από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 50 και μετά το καράβι αφιερώθηκε στη γραμμή του Ιονίου. Κατά τ'άλλα, στα πρώτα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα έπαιξε "μπαλαντέρ" όπου υπήρχαν ανάγκες, στο Σαρωνικό, στη Σάμο.
To μόνο δρομολόγιο που βρήκα είναι αυτό:
1957 13-9.gif

Ας το δούμε και στο χάρτη:
Glaros 1957.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από άρθρο του Γενάρη του 1949 μαθαίνουμε για ενα ατύχημα του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στην Πρέβεζα, το οποίο όμως δεν στάθηκε εμπόδιο για την καριέρα του

Glaros aground 1-49.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, τα μυνήματα που αφορούσαν το πλοίο στη Ραφήνα που λανθασμένα πιστεύαμε πως είναι το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I think others have mentioned that _Glaros_ did some Cyclades routes... Well, here is the proof. An ad from August 14, 1958, when _Glaros_ was going to Kythnos, Serifos, Sifnos and Milos (but not Kimolos). 

19580814 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Have you seen this one before?

_Aphrodite, Adonis_ and _Eros_ one after the other*, just having arrived in Piraeus.. The "love ships".

Aphrodite.jpg

* And little rusty _Glaros_ to their left

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I do not know how we missed this great photograph of Glaros! Dedicated to _ellinis,_ _Appia_, _haddock_ and _Apollon

_Glaros.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Great picture! What a beauty  :Very Happy: 
Thank you very much!!!




> I do not know how we missed this great photograph of Glaros! Dedicated to _ellinis,_ _Appia_, _haddock_ and _Apollon_
> 
> Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I do not know how we missed this great photograph of Glaros! Dedicated to _ellinis,_ _Appia_, _haddock_ and _Apollon
> 
> _Glaros.jpg


I wonder if this was a very special event because _Glaros_ looks truly overloaded... Can anyone guess the harbor where we are?  N

----------


## Νάξος

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ο Πειραιάς και ότι ο Γλάρος είναι κοντά στην ακτή Τζελέπη, όχι μακρυά από εκεί που έδεναν το Ναϊάς 2 και το Παναγία Τήνου. Τα σπίτια στο βάθος παραπέμπουν στην ακτή Ξαβερίου.

----------


## Νάξος

Να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στο χρήστη skaros για το γεγονός ότι ξέθαψε ένα κειμήλιο τέχνης, το ντοκυμαντέρ του εκπληκτικού Ροβήρου Μανθούλη. Ο Ροβήρος Μανθούλης ήταν ο σκηνοθέτης πολλών αξιόλογων ταινιών καί μία από αυτές -δυστυχώς όχι πολύ γνωστής στο ευρύ κοινό- είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου. Θα την θυμάμαι για την ανθρωπιά και τον πλούτο της σε ζουμερά μηνύματα. Αναφέρομαι στην ταινία «Ψηλά τα χέρια», βαθειά ποιητική, λαϊκή και νοσταλγική με έναν Βέγγο και έναν Βασίλη Διαμαντόπουλο να δίνουν τα ρέστα τους.

Πίσω στο θέμα μας όμως. Ευχαριστώ τους Νικόλα Πέππα και Ελληνίς για το μεράκι τους και τον κόπο τους. Για την μοναδική ποιότητα της ιστορικής τους έρευνας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ο Πειραιάς και ότι ο Γλάρος είναι κοντά στην ακτή Τζελέπη, όχι μακρυά από εκεί που έδεναν το Ναϊάς 2 και το Παναγία Τήνου. Τα σπίτια στο βάθος παραπέμπουν στην ακτή Ξαβερίου.


Eyxaristoume gia thn plhroforia kai thn anagnwrish tou limaniou. Epishs gia ta kala sou logia

----------


## Ellinis

Τι τον θέλανε τον "εκμοντερνισμό"; με αυτό το κοντό φουγάρο όλη τη κάπνα θα την τρώγανε όσοι κάθονταν στα πρύμνα...
και του σβήσανε και το γλάρο στην πλώρη :-(

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι εδω _δεξια_ εχουμε μια φωτογραφια του  *Γλαρου* στο λιμανι του Βολου το 1953 η 1954


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149213volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πάμε πάλι πίσω στο 1957, με τον Γλάρο να αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45951


Αλλος με τον *Γλάρο;    * 25 Μαιου 196019600525 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Καθόλου καθαρή μιας και είναι αντίγραφο της γνήσιας, της οποίας στοιχεία δυστυχώς δεν έχω. Το σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για το Γλάρο, σε μια φωτογραφία του πλέοντας έξω από τον Κάλαμο της Λευκάδας.

Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καθόλου καθαρή μιας και είναι αντίγραφο της γνήσιας, της οποίας στοιχεία δυστυχώς δεν έχω. Το σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για το Γλάρο, σε μια φωτογραφία του πλέοντας έξω από τον Κάλαμο της Λευκάδας.
> 
> Glaros.jpg


Bravo!!! Bravo!!!!   Encore!  Encore!

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι ιδέα μου, ή έχει λίγους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  υπεράριθμους;

----------


## .voyager

"Φίσκα" μοιάζει να είναι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Glaros* going to Ionion on August 10, 1960. Notice the stops at _Stavros Ithakis_, Kalamos, _Meganisi_ and Vasiliki!!!

19600810 Kavounides.jpg

And then on June 14, 1961

19610614 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραία, φίλε Νικόλα!
Αυτές ήταν εποχές, κάθε λιμάνι είχε και την ανταπόκρισή του.

----------


## Django

Αφού να φανταστείς, όταν μας πηγαίνανε στην Κέρκυρα, μελλοθάνατους, από το Γεντί Κουλέ και τις άλλες φυλακές της Μακεδονίας ήμαστε καμιά πενηνταριά, με το σκυλοπνίχτη το Γλάρο - έτσι λέγανε το καράβι – να κάνει μια φουρτούνα της πουτάνας. Δεν ξεχώρισες θάλασσα και ουρανό, εμείς κατάστρωμα, δεμένοι με χειροπέδες αμερικάνικες, κάτι μπρούτζινες σα βραχιόλια που ήταν όμως σκέτη μάπα, γιατί μ ένα ατσαλόσυρμα άμα το καμνες θηλιά στην άκρη, έπιανες ένα παραμύθι που είχε μέσα, το τράβαγες, κι ανοίγανε. Λοιπόν φουρτούνα που λες να σου φύγει το καφάσι. Όλοι οι χωροφύλακες της συνοδείας, τάβλα κάτω και βγάζουν τα άντερα τους, αυτόματα πεταμένα από δω, ντουφέκια από κει … Εγώ ζούλα είχα λυθεί – μου το χαν μάθει τα κουτσαβάκια, εμείς που να ψάξουμε για τέτοια πράγματα – τέλος λύθηκα που λες, κι έλυσα και κάνα δυο άλλους για να γιατροπορέψουμε αυτούς που ήταν άσχημα. Οι μπάτσοι χαμπάρι, πτώματα σου λέω. Τότε κοντεύαμε να φτάσουμε στην Κέρκυρα που όπως ξέρεις – που να ξέρεις; τέλος - η Κέρκυρα είναι πολύ κοντά στα Ηπειρώτικα βουνά, όπου το αντάρτικο ακόμα κρατούσε… Τότε λέει ένα παλικάρι, ήτανε από τον Έβρο νομίζω, ρε παιδιά, δεν τσακώνουμε τα ντουφέκια να το πάμε το καράβι στην Αλβανία, δυο βήματα είμαστε, μέχρι να πάρουνε χαμπάρι τι τους γίνεται θα χουμε φτάσει. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, για σκότωμα μας έχουνε κι αν αποτύχουμε στ αρχίδια μας. Καθοδήγηση της μεταγωγής ήταν ένας παλιός σύντροφος, καπνεργάτης από την Καβάλα, καλός άνθρωπος. Τον ρίξανε τελικά στη Κέρκυρα. (…) Τέλος λοιπόν λέει ο μάστρο – Νίκος, όχι, συναγωνιστές, αυτό δε γίνεται. Είναι κόντρα στη γραμμή του κόμματος, θα την πληρώσουνε οι άλλοι και τέτοια. 

Μίσσιος Χ., _… Καλά εσύ σκοτώθηκες νωρίς,_ Αθήνα 1985. Σελ 24 -25

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε καμιά εικοσαριά γραμμές έχουμε συνοπτικά, σχεδόν ολόκληρη, τη μεταπολεμική ιστορία της Ελλάδας.

Στα καταστρώματα του* "Χειμάρρα",* του *"Γλάρος"*, του *"Κωστάκης Τόγιας"*, ταξίδεψαν πολλοί άνθρωποι κατά τη μεταφορά τους στις φυλακές. Ταξίδια οδυνηρά.
¶νθρωποι που πλήρωσαν ακριβά τις ιδέες τους και τα πιστεύω τους.
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι το περίφημο *"Ιδιώνυμον"* το επέβαλλε στην ελληνική κοινωνία *ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος.*
Κάθε νόμισμα έχει πάντα δύο όψεις.  

Αλλά και αυτή η _"γραμμή"_ του κόμματος που πρέπει να τηρείται απαράβατα.
Δύσκολες εποχές, δύσκολες καταστάσεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδειξις οτι ο Γλαρος ξεκινησε τα ταξιδια του μ αυτο το ονομα στις 2 Ιουλιου 1948
19480702 GLAROS.jpg

21/4/1960
19600421 Glaros Kyknos.jpg

και 8/6/1960
19600608 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ενδειξις οτι ο Γλαρος ξεκινησε τα ταξιδια του μ αυτο το ονομα στις 2 Ιουλιου 1948
> 
> 19480702 GLAROS.jpg


Το *Γλαρος* στον Αργοσαρωνικο στις 8 Αυγουστου 1948
19480808 Glaros.jpg

Και δωδεκα χρονια αργοτερα, το _Γλαρος_ κανει κρουαζιερες στον Σαρωνικο.... 31 Αυγουστου 1960. Διαβαστε... 120 κρεβατια πρωτης θεσεως
19600831 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.scribd.com/doc/19477628/L...rclydes-Yachts βρισκουμε αρκετα στοιχεια για τα γιωτ του Λορδου Inverclyde, αναμεσα στα οποια το πρωτο *Beryl* που εγινε αργοτερα το *Θεσσαλια* και *Γλαρος* του _Καβουνιδη_. Το αρθρο εχει λαθη (πχ, φωτογραφιες του *Γλαρος* παρουσιαζονται ως φωτογραφιες του *Θεσσαλια*) αλλα παρουσιαζεται εδω σαν αρχειακο ντοκουμεντο

Glaros4.jpgGlaros5.jpgGlaros6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτος ο ωραιοτατος πινακας ειναι φταιγμενος απο ενα ζωγραφο που υπογραφει ως Κωνσταντινος 2002. 

Φυσικα το *Kυκνος* 

Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο πίνακας είναι ωραιότατος και απεικονίζει το _"Γλάρος"_ του _Καβουνίδη.

_Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παραπάνω πλοίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το _"Κύκνος"._
Ας ξαναδούμε και μια φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό _"ΕΦΟΛΙΣΤΗΣ"_, την οποία έχουμε ανεβάσει και στο παρελθόν. 
Είναι σαφές ότι ο ζωγράφος έχει βασιστεί στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.
Μάλλον, θα πρέπει τα δύο αυτά μηνύματα να μεταφερθούν στο θέμα του _"Γλάρος"_.

Ο Γλάρος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο πίνακας είναι ωραιότατος και απεικονίζει το _"Γλάρος"_ του _Καβουνίδη.
> 
> _Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παραπάνω πλοίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το _"Κύκνος"._



Πω, πω.... Τι λαθος. Συγνωμην!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο *Γλαρος* και στις μικρες Κυκλαδες στις 25 Ιουνιου 1961, μονο που η Υγειανη ειναι η Αιγιαλη!

19610625 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ιούλιος του 1952 και η Εργατική Εστία διοργανώνει μια εκδρομή στον Πόρο. Το πλοίο που μετέφερε τους εκδρομείς ήταν το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ και το *σχετικό βίντεο* με αφήσε άναυδο! 

Και ένα κολάζ από τρια καρέ
glaros7.jpg

καθώς και μια σκηνή από την αποβίβαση στον Πόρο
glaros2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο Αρη!Ειναι υπεροχο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Γλαρος_ σε ωραια φωτογραφια

Απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 22ας Απριλιου 2010
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=22/04/2010

Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο _Γλαρος_ εχασε την ελικα του εξω απο την Κερκυρα οπως αναμεταδιδεται στις 5 Δεκεμβριου 1957

19571205 Glaros1.jpg
19571205 Glaros2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω, ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον και είναι άξιον απορίας, γιατί το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ιθάκη; Επειδή ήταν ο επόμενος προορισμός του Κολοκοτρώνης; Υποθέτω ναι.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Μάρκο, τι λές για να κάνουμε ένα ταξιδάκι με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο Ιόνιο;  :Wink:  Ποιός άλλος είναι "μέσα";

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Κατι τετοια ταξιδια στο παρελθον δεν τα χανω με τιποτα!!! Μεσα και εγω!

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως! Το ρωτάς;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Όποιος πρόλαβε, πρόλαβε! Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ σφύριξε τη μπουρού και ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του για τα νησιά του Ιονίου. 
Αφήνουμε πίσω μας το Σαρωνικό, περνάμε τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και μετά το Λουτράκι ανοιγόμαστε στον Κορινθιακό… 

Κάπου εκεί καθώς καθόμαστε στο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι θα γνωρίσουμε και ένα μέλος από το πλήρωμα. Είναι ο Κώστας Κοντογούρης, ένας ναύτης της κουβέρτας, που θα μας μεταφέρει* κάποιες στιγμές που έζησε πριν χρόνια… ήταν αρχές Αυγούστου του 1953. 

_«Τρίτη πρωί ήταν και κοιμόμουν. Ακούω ένα θόρυβο και πετάχτηκα πάνω. Κοίταξα απόξω και το βαπόρι έτρεμε. Ερχόμαστε για το Θιάκι. Ήταν εκεί ο νομάρχης, ο διευθυντής της Πρόνοιας κα άλλοι. Τους έπιασε στο Θιάκι ο σεισμός. Εμείς από τον Πειραιά πιάναμε Πάτρα, Βαθύ (Ιθάκη), Σάμη, Πύλαρο και Φισκάρδο. Και μετά πιάναμε κατευθείαν Λευκάδα. Ο ΅ΓλάροςΆ έμενε στη θάλασσα και τη δουλειά την έκαναν οι λάντζες που παίρναν τους επιβάτες και το εμπόριο. Όταν φύγαμε από το Θιάκι ήρθαμε για τη Σάμη. Περνάγαμε από τα Διχαλιά, ένα χωρίο, και δεν είχε μείνει κανένα σπίτι. Δεν είχαμε ακούσει τίποτα. Μόνο ένα καμπαναριό της εκκλησίας φαινόταν στα Διχαλιά. Καμιά φορά μπήκαμε στη Σάμη, ο κόσμος ήταν τρομαγμένος, αναστατωμένος… Κάποια στιγμή φτάσαμε στην Αγία Ευθυμία – άλλες καταστροφές εκεί. Στο Φισκάρδο λες και δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα. Κολυμπούσε ο κόσμος δεν είχε καταλάβει τίποτα.»_

*από το βιβλίο «Φισκάρδο, Χωριό της Κεφαλονίας», Π.Δενδρινός-Ν.Μπακουνάκης, εκδ.Λιβάνη.

Νάτος ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ που έφτασε στο Φισκάρδο, να και οι βαρκάρηδες που ήρθαν να παραλάβουν επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα. Ο πρώτος σεισμός δεν είχε ανησυχήσει το μικρό χωριό.

glaros 3.jpg 
Πηγή: το βιβλίο «Φισκάρδο, Χωριό της Κεφαλονίας»

----------


## Ellinis

Το ταξίδι μας με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στα νησιά του Ιόνιου Πελάγους συνεχίζεται. Ο Κώστας Κοντογούρης συνεχίζει να κάθετε μαζί μας και να μας διηγείται* όσα έζησε στο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ τις ημέρες των μεγάλων σεισμών.

_«Φύγαμε καμιά φορά, πήγαμε στην Κέρκυρα. Την άλλη μέρα που ήταν να φύγουμε από Πρέβεζα και να έρθουμε εδώ, Τετάρτη, έκανε το δεύτερο μεγάλο σεισμό και έβλεπες το ‘Γλάρο’ και ανεβοκατέβαινε. Κινήσαμε να πάμε στην αγορά της Πρέβεζας κι έτρεμε η γης. Μετά έδωσε ο πλοιοκτήτης διαταγή όσοι ήμαστε από την Κεφαλονιά να γυρίσουμε στα σπίτια μας._
_Όπως ερχόμαστε από τη Λευκάδα ακόμη, είχα πάει προς νερού μου, θα ήταν έντεκα το πρωί, ακούω ένα τράνταγμα, νόμιζα ότι είχε πρόβλημα το πλοίο, αλλά βλέπω από μακριά σκόνη, γκρεμίζονταν τα βουνά. Μετά πήραμε πολύ κόσμο από την Κεφαλονιά για να τους πάμε στην Πάτρα. Γεμάτο το πλοίο από κόσμο.»_

Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ αφήνει πίσω του το κανάλι της Λευκάδας και βάζει πλώρη για Κεφαλονιά… σε μια σπάνια φωτογραφία από τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, δημοσιευμένη στο περιοδικό _Ναυτική Ελλάς_. 
glaros at lefkas2.JPG 

*από το βιβλίο «Φισκάρδο, Χωριό της Κεφαλονίας», Π.Δενδρινός-Ν.Μπακουνάκης, εκδ.Λιβάνη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο το αρθρακι απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 5ης Ιουλιου 1949 μου κανει εντυπωση...

Εκδρομη απο τον Πειραια στην Αγια Μαρινα (για μια συναυλια κλασσικης μουσικης) που ανταποκρινεται σε ολα τα βαλαντια... Οσο επιθυμουν να πληρωσουν περισσοτερα πηγαινουν με τον *Γλαρο* η το *Καλαμαρα*, οι αλλοι με ... πετρελαιοκινητα.

Επι τη ευκαιρια, οσοι ενδιαφερονται για την μουσικη πλευρα της εκδρομης, ο Ευαγγελος Κουρης ηταν αρχιμουσικος, ιδρυτης και επι σειρα ετων διευθυντης της Ορχηστρας της Φιλικης Εταιρειας Επιστημονων−Καλλιτεχνων. Σπουδασε στο Ελληνικο Ωδειο (αποφοιτος του 1943) και συνεχισε το εργο του μεχρι το 1965.

19490705 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του *Γλαρου* στον Πορο. Δεκαετια 1950


Flaros.jpg
Πηγη:  www.delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη  η εικονα του Γλαρος στον Πορο στην υπεροχη αυτη καρτποσταλ! Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas.

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε άλλη μια πόζα του ιστορικού σκαριού που συνέδεε για 20 χρόνια τα νησιά του Ιονίου με τον Πειραιά και όχι μόνο.

Το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ φτάνει στο λιμανάκι του Φισκάρδου... όταν αυτό αποτελούσε ακόμη ένα καλά κρυμμένο μυστικό της Κεφαλονιάς.

glaros1.jpg
Πηγή: το βιβλίο «Φισκάρδο, Χωριό της Κεφαλονίας»

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ας θυμηθουμε το ονομα του πλοιαρχου του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ που φαινεται στη βαρδιολα στο βιντεο απο το Νυδρι της Λευκαδας Ειναι πο αειμνηστος Ιωαννης Σορωτας, αρκετα χρονια καπετανιος του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ μετα τη μετασκευη του.

----------


## johny1940

> Νομιζω οτι εδω _δεξια_ εχουμε μια φωτογραφια του  *Γλαρου* στο λιμανι του Βολου το 1953 η 1954
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52318


To Γλάρος δεν είχε περάσει από το Βόλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Γλάρος δεν είχε περάσει από το Βόλο.


Αυτο διορθωθηκε προ ετους φιλε. Ειναι το *Κυκνος*.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας μεταφερθούμε πολλά χρόνια πρίν σε μια εκδρομή αφορμή για μια προπαγάνδα της τότε κυβέρνησης!
http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...C59CE8BAC9BC8D

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη πρωτοσελιδη φωτογραφια του πλοιου *Γλαρος* καθως αναχωρει απο το Βαθυ Ιθακης. Απο την εφημεριδα _Νεα της Ιθακης τ_ης 15ης Μαιου 1953.

19530515 ship Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

Μαζι και μια καταχωρηση του _Νεολογου_ Πατρων απο τις 23 Αυγουστου 1952 με το σχετικο δρομολογιο.

19520823 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο υποτιθεται οτι ειναι το *Beryl* στην αρχη της καρριερας του. Φωτογραφια της Κυριας Ruffell, Brightlingsea.

Βερυλ.jpg
Απο την Mersea Island Museum Collection
http://merseamuseum.org.uk/mmresdeta...d=&wds=&hit=61




> Steam Yacht BERYL in Colne. Photo by Miss Ruffell, Brightlingsea. 
> Thought to be BERYL Official Number 120472, twin triple expansion  steam engines, built Scotts SB & Eng., Greenock, 1904. Owner  originally Wyndham Francis Cook and in 1906 Lord Inverclyde of Castle  Wemyss.  
> 1911 sold to Lord Hollenden and renamed LORNA. 
> 1939 requisitioned, used as Armed Boarding Vessel. Returned 1943. 
> 1947 sold to Kavounides Bros. of Piraeus in 1947, renamed THESSALIA and converted a passenger ship. 
> 1968 scrapped in Perama. 
> There is a more detailed history with photographs of her as THESSALIA on www.scribd.com/doc/19477628/Lord-Inverclydes-Yachts.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Στον "Εφοπλιστή" του Ιουνίου δημοσιεύτηκε ένα ωραίο άρθρο της Σ.Αρέλη για το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, το οποίο αναδημοσιεύεται τώρα σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες όπως εδώ.

Από εκεί και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύτηκε σε δυο βερσιόν.

glaros_stefi2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ακτοπλοια και αγονες γραμμες στην δεκαετια του 1950. Το *Γλαρος* το 1955. Απο το http://oldithaki.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_22.html
GLAROS 1955.jpg

Και εδω τα δρομολογια του στις 19 Αυγουστου 1955.
19550819e Aekaterini Glaros.jpg

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

1964954_257115227802529_737637474_n.jpg 1912322_257115687802483_749032193_n.jpg

Το ατμοπλοιο "Γλάρος"του Καβουνίδη 
Στο γραφικό Φισκαρδο ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ .Dennis Germenis_._TA ΘΡΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον Γλάρο στο λιμάνι της Παλαιάς Επιδαύρου. Σίγουρα είναι μετά το 1958 που ξέρουμε ότι είχε μετασκευαστεί. Αν είναι κάποια κρουαζιέρα ή δρομολόγιο για κάποια παράσταση στο αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου δεν ξέρω, οι παραστάσεις είχαν ξεκινήσει να γίνονται κάθε καλοκαίρι από το 1954.
Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον Γλάρο στο λιμάνι της Παλαιάς Επιδαύρου. Σίγουρα είναι μετά το 1958 που ξέρουμε ότι είχε μετασκευαστεί. Αν είναι κάποια κρουαζιέρα ή δρομολόγιο για κάποια παράσταση στο αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου δεν ξέρω, οι παραστάσεις είχαν ξεκινήσει να γίνονται κάθε καλοκαίρι από το 1954.
> Glaros.jpg


Μαλλον για παραστασεις. Καπου αλλου εχουμε ανεβασει το _Νεραιδα_ η _Καμελια_ στην ιδια θεση. Παντως, σαν επιβατηγο το _Γλαρος_ εκανε τον Αργοσαρωνικο το καλοακιρι του 1948 και 1950 και τον Ιανουαριο του 1954. αλλα οχι σταματωντας στην Παλαια Επιδαυρο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ηταν ναυλωμενο τοτε τα Σαββατοκυριακα απο την εργατικη εστια και λειτουργουσε ως εκδρομικο στα λιμανια του Αργοσαρωνικου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ηταν ναυλωμενο τοτε τα Σαββατοκυριακα απο την εργατικη εστια και λειτουργουσε ως εκδρομικο στα λιμανια του Αργοσαρωνικου.


Πολυ ωραια. Το ΕΟΑ εχει ενα φιλμακι (6 Ιουλιου 1952) του υπουργου Εργασιας της ΕΡΕ Γρηγοριου Κασιματη να ανεβαινει στο *Γλαρος* (που εχρησιμοποιειτο για ταξιδακια της Εργατικης Εστιας την εποχη εκεινη). Δειτε http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...get_ac_id=2831 γυρω στο 4:30.

Γλαρος.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε δει το απόσπασμα των επικαίρων μερικές σελίδες πίσω *εδώ* αλλά είναι με την ψηλή τσιμινιέρα πριν τη μετασκευή του.  Ενώ στη φωτογραφία είναι μετά τη μετασκευή που πρέπει αν έγινε πρν από το 1958. Οπότε δεν είναι στις εκδρομές του 1952 στη φωτογραφία

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το έχουμε δει το απόσπασμα των επικαίρων μερικές σελίδες πίσω *εδώ* αλλά είναι με την ψηλή τσιμινιέρα πριν τη μετασκευή του.  Ενώ στη φωτογραφία είναι μετά τη μετασκευή που πρέπει αν έγινε πρν από το 1958. Οπότε δεν είναι στις εκδρομές του 1952 στη φωτογραφία


Ok.........

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά το ωραίο εύρημα του Παναγιώτη να βάλω και εγώ μια ακόμη πόζα του πλοίου με την εμφάνιση που είχε αρχικά ταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα.

glaros.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δίπλα ο ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε γιά εκδρομές του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος κ κατόπιν σαν "ευκαιρία".
Βλέπω έμπαιναν κ κότερα στο λιμάνι τότε.

----------


## Maiandros

> Μετά το ωραίο εύρημα του Παναγιώτη να βάλω και εγώ μια ακόμη πόζα του πλοίου με την εμφάνιση που είχε αρχικά ταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> glaros.jpg


Η πλώρη στο βάθος δεξιά μοιάζει να είναι του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το σκάφος δίπλα στο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ,ο ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ, όπως λέει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, μοιάζει με το πολεμικό PERSIAN (Καναδέζικο αν δεν κάνω λάθος)που αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε στο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ της Ατμοπλοίας Ι.Τόγια,μήπως ήταν της ίδιας κλάσης;

----------


## Ellinis

> το σκάφος δίπλα στο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ,ο ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ, όπως λέει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, μοιάζει με το πολεμικό PERSIAN (Καναδέζικο αν δεν κάνω λάθος)που αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε στο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ της Ατμοπλοίας Ι.Τόγια,μήπως ήταν της ίδιας κλάσης;


Σωστα φίλε, ναρκαλιευτικά ανοιχτής θαλάσσης τύπου Algerine ήταν. Ωραία σκαριά!  :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πλώρη στο βάθος δεξιά μοιάζει να είναι του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ


Μπορεί να είναι του ΜΕDITERRANEAN.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μπορεί να είναι του ΜΕDITERRANEAN.


_  Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ     η πλωρη ειναι του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια φωτογραφια του *Γλαρου* απο το https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τμημα απο φωτογραφια απο την Παραλια Πρεβεζας το 1956  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater  δειχνει το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ*

Γλαρος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε δυο ακόμη πόζες του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, μετά τη μετασκευή του, να περνάει το στενό της Λευκάδας. Πηγή με ένα ωραίο κείμενο με τίτλο "Α/Π   Γλάρος, ένα πλοίο μια ιστορία"

DSCN0719.jpg

DSCN0679.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ* με νεες μηχανες.  Ελευθερια, 29 Αυγουστου 1958.

19580829 Γλαρος Ελευθερια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία διαφημιστική φωτογραφία του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ υπ'ατμόν 

glaros at levkas.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

M/V Glaros berthed at Ithaki August 1st, 1955

$_57-299.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ περνάει από το κανάλι της Λευκάδας και προσφέρει μια ωραία εικόνα άλλης εποχής

glaros 1.jpg
glaros 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολυφωτογραφημένο το καραβάκι, αλλά κάθε νέα φωτογραφία του είναι μια απόλαυση. Εδώ το βλέπουμε, ήδη μετασκευασμένο, το 1959 στον Πόρο σε φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο χρήστης 2002naxos στο ebay.

glaros 1959 - 2002naxos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο φόντο, που ανέβηκαν στην ομάδα "Κομπόγιο Ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης" στο fb. Δεν αναφέρεται η τοποθεσία αλλά παρατηρώ οτι το πλοίο είναι αγκυροβολημένο και πρυμνοδετημένο, άρα μάλλον είναι στο τέλος κάποιου δρομολογίου του.

ΓΛΑΡΟΣ 2.jpg ΓΛΑΡΟΣ 1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο φόντο, που ανέβηκαν στην ομάδα "Κομπόγιο Ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης" στο fb. Δεν αναφέρεται η τοποθεσία αλλά παρατηρώ οτι το πλοίο είναι αγκυροβολημένο και πρυμνοδετημένο, άρα μάλλον είναι στο τέλος κάποιου δρομολογίου του.
> 
> ΓΛΑΡΟΣ 2.jpg ΓΛΑΡΟΣ 1.jpg


Με επιφύλαξη Ιθάκη,

----------


## aegina

Στην παραπανω φωτο λετε οτι ειναι στον Πορο ομως δεν μοιαζει να ειναι ο Πορος .

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε aegina, αυτό έγραφε η λεζάντα αλλά με όσα λίγα φαίνονται δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το πιο κοντινο σεναριο λεει οτι πρεπει να ειναι η Αγ, Ευφημια, διοτι πο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ εκανε το εξης δρομολογιο απο Πειραια. Πατρα Ιθακη Σαμη Αγ. Ευφημια Φισκαρδο Βασιλικη Νυδρι Πρεβεζα Παργα Παξοι Κερκυρα.

----------


## thanos75

Η σημαντική μας τραγουδίστρια Μαρίζα Κωχ στο καινούριο αυτοβιογραφικό βιβλίο της "Το ξανθό κορίτσι της Σαντορίνης" (εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο) έχει μια πάρα πολύ ωραία περιγραφή του Γλάρου στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου που αναφέρεται στη μετακόμιση της στη Σαντορίνη ως παιδάκι το 1952. Αξιζει γενικά να το διαβασετε το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο Λουτρακι  σε καρτποσταλ εποχης

_PB235579  Λουτρακι.jpgPB2355802.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές ακόμη πόζες της θαλαμηγού LORNA το 1911, από τη συλλογη Getty images.

glaros as lorna-1911.jpg
glaros as lorna 1911b.jpg
glaros as lorna 1911a.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη πόζα του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ αρόδο στα Μέθανα

glaros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ* στον Αργοσαρωνικο στην περιοδο 1948-1950.

19480702 Glaros.jpg

ΒΗΜΑ, 1/6/1948
19480601 Glaros Vima.jpg

ΒΗΜΑ, 22/8/1948

19480822 Glaros Vima.jpg

Καθημερινη, 1/9/1948

19480901 Glaros Ka0hm.jpg

ΒΗΜΑ, 28/7/1950

19500728 Glaros BHMA.jpg

Μετατο 1951 εμφανιζεται μονον εκτακτως στον Αργοσαρωνικο.

----------


## Ellinis

ΓΛΑΡΟΣ και ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ πρυμνοδετημένα στην ανατολική πλευρά της Ακτής Τζελέπη

semiramis - glaros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλος εποχής. Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ παροπλισμένος στο Ξαβέρη το 1966, δίπλα στα νεότευκτα τρίδυμα. Μια εποχή τελειώνει και μια άλλη αρχίζει...

γλαρος.jpg
καρέ από βίντεο

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Επιδαύρου τον Αύγουστο του 1961

glaros at epidavros.jpg glaros at epidavros 8-61.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο πόζες του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Επιδαύρου τον Αύγουστο του 1961
> 
> glaros at epidavros.jpg glaros at epidavros 8-61.jpg
> πηγή


Προφανώς γιά το θέατρο όταν η μετάβαση με αυτοκίνητο δεν ήταν απλή υπόθεση.

----------

